# Who trains their legs often enough.



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

*Who trains legs often enough*​
Yes, My leg training fits nicely into a well planed training cycle5470.13%I train my legs but could do with putting a little more work in1924.68%I do more bicep curls than squats and always wear tracksuit bottoms.45.19%


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok people lets be honest hear.

Who trains their legs often enough.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

not me!


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

I think I do. Squats and Deadlifts twice a week.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Every other session I do legs or a lower workout.

Training legs/lower makes all of you bigger.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I do my legs once a week and love it.

Squat - a 20 repper

Leg Press - 4 x 6

Lying Leg Curl - 4 x 6

Leg Extensions - 4 x 6

Dont want to build a big upper body and have match stick legs.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> The legs are evil and must be punished


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

always train my legs.... didnt when i wasnt as into my training i have to admit but i cant imagine not doing them now!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

i didnt used to

now doing once a week and they are going good, tried twice a week but i wasnt seeing any benefits


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I didn't used to but now squat twice a week then once a week then back to twice.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

answered the first option, however if a session is going to get missed for whatever reason it will be legs 

technically theyre hit twice a week with me (deads on sundays and leg day on thursday)


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

once a week for me. I think most people new to training over look the importance of training legs, i know i did.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

It's pretty funny seeing people suddenly interested in training their legs as summer and possible shorts wearing weather approaches!

The squat rack has suddenly become very popular, even though most people's thighs don't get anywhere near parallel!

The legs press is another good one where I see almost every person only lower it a foot and then back up. I'm 6'4 and have long legs which make the angles awkward, but I still bring it down to the bottom.

Leg training > ego training.


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok we either have a bunch of liers hear or people who dont train their legs often/intense enough are not answering the poll.

I train and have trained at a few serious gyms and 90% of the "serious" trainers in their dont train their legs enough.

IMO the BB squat should be number 1 in book.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

my problem is my legs are over powering i only started training them 7 months ago. i love squating its defo for winners lol


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

didnt train them properly for years and now paying the price, train twice a week for the past 12 months


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I train my legs 2 times a week


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have never understood why people dont like training legs the pain you get while training them far supasses any other bodypart, if there was a bodypart i can never be ****d training it would be arms


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

I hope I do, they seem to be coming along quite nicely! Only once a week though! Don't want them getting too big now!

Hahah

x


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

I train them twice a week.

1st sess - Heavy and high volume

2nd session - light and high volume


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I love training legs, i want to go on stage soon and the worst thing i have seen in the past is people with no legs.


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

i neglected them when first training so addmitatly they are lacking compared to my upper body so i am working on getting them to a good standard now. May give training legs twice a week a go.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I split mine into Quads and Hams/Calfs

I would say I've seen about 10 people in my entire life train legs properly (not counting videos)

Squats, Lunges, Front Squats and Leg Press all feature in my triaining.

And for Leg Extensions how many people just kick the weight up as heavy as they can get which stresses the knee tendons?

Try flexing and contracting the quads for a peak contraction for each and every rep and then do 20 rep sets and do 5 sets. Thats the definition of a proper warmup.

Pscarb has a good one with leg press for warm up.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Once a week, want to do more but training partner isn't too keen


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

used to train once a month, but started training them once every 6days about 8months ago and have put a good 2inches on them,


----------



## chronic-2001 (Jun 15, 2008)

I train my legs once a week, every week!

Personally i feel my legs are genetically my best bodypart so might aswell make the most of them


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> And for Leg Extensions how many people just kick the weight up as heavy as they can get which stresses the knee tendons?


This annoys me to hell! I always give a good squeeze for 2 secs at the top.

I can only train legs lightly atm until I discover what is causing my knee pain during squats, MRI scan weds  . I miss training them as my legs have always been one of my strongest points!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

people use momentum to get the weights up in training.

I see it on the leg extensions and swinging arms on bicep curls.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I only train 3 days a week in the gym, one is a leg day. I follow a simple push, pull, leg routine.

On the Pull day I do dead lifts, on the leg day I do, squats, calf raises, I will start to do lunges and I do straight legged dead lifts.

Thats it my legs trained.


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I split mine into Quads and Hams/Calfs
> 
> I would say I've seen about 10 people in my entire life train legs properly (not counting videos)
> 
> ...


The exact same split I use mate.

I also agree on this I have only ever seen a handfull of people who train their legs hard enough, often enough.

I commend the one honest person on the poll


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

It also depends on who you train with.

Simon and I train VERY hard on legs and we have to lie down for 20 minutes after because of the strain on our nervous system.

However when I go and train with Harold I am fcuked for days.

Same as when I train with Pscarb, James L or anyone else in the game, you always train that little bit harder when with your peers. Last time I trained back with James we were both crippled for a few days as we push each other harder.

If you train with someone who talks about their personal issues or which bird they've sh*gged etc etc you never fully focus on the real training.

Whenever I train with any of the above its all business. Personal chat is for nandos lol.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

every other sesh although now do leg press instaed of squats due to recrring probs,you must do legs its biggest muscles in body

look daft in shorts withskinny legs


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

train mine once a week, twice if you count deadlifts.

leg extension, leg press, front facing hack squat (or regular squat), lying leg curl, single leg curl, standing calf raises tri-setted with non weighted standing raises and again the same off a bar. (240 reps for calves in 5 mins, just counted, damn!)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Once a week, did them today. Normally it's a combo of squats, SLDL and lunges. However, today I looked at my diary and realised that I've not had a decent leg workout since 10 March (!!!) due to illness, injury and work. Best get my ass in gear then.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

3 times / rotation, same as every other bodypart.


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

twice weekly!

mid rep/high weight

high rep/lower weight.... equal volume


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> I train abs and arms monday, abs , chest , legs tuesday, abs shoulders legs part two weds, abs, back and legs part three thursday. On each of these days I do 30 mins total on the cross trainer. On Friday I do an hour training any body part I feel is lacking and then do an hour kickboxing class. I miss the gym at weekends to relax, although I work both days. In between I try to find an hour to go swimming at the beach.
> 
> Intense training fires me up. It works for me!


That looks like a very unorganised training programme to me.

Training chest and legs and abs on one day. That is a hell of a lot of muscle to cover.

Back, Legs and Abs. - This is even more muscle to cover.

Also training abs 4 days a week isnt ideal really. when does it get the time to rest, repair and grow ?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> That looks like a very unorganised training programme to me. Also training abs 4 days a week isnt ideal really. when does it get the time to rest, repair and grow ?


Given that Greekgoddess has apparently been training in one form or another for longer than you've been alive, I'd say she knows what she's doing. What works for one person will not necessarily work for another.



Greekgoddess said:


> I have just gone back to female bodybuilding after a gap of over 20 years. I competed in Nabba contests in the early eighties in the UK. I don't think it is too late yet and I will be 53 this year. I have lost over 10 kg in thirteen weeks of training, working a four day split and doing kickboxing classes on a fifth day. I eat clean, and have lots of protein and fluids.





Greekgoddess said:


> I have just joined the site and I am 52. I have returned to female bodybuilding after a gap of over 20 years! Wanted to lose bodyfat first of all, then the bug bit me again and I started working for the muscle. What the hell, I don't want to look as slim as when I competed in the early eighties. I want to go on the beach and have the tourists turn around and look at me for all the right reasons. I want lots of muscle.
> 
> I do a four day bodybuilding split and go to kickboxing as well.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok, at first look it didnt look to good but what do i know. I stand corrected.


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Train legs once a week - Every monday. That way if I train legs first every week that way I know I will get it down. My knees are screwed know though from poor form squatting - have stopped squatting now and do leg press instead now its not the same but I would rather not need knee surgery!


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

I just did a nice session yesterday - my legs are so sore!

Squats [working upto max weight]

8 x 10

Front Squats

2 x 10

Bench Squats

3 x 10

20 Repper Squats

2 x 20

SLDL's

4 x 10

Calf Raises

4 x 25-35

Ouch!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbup1: Good leg session there matey.

My leg session yesterday was as follows - all of these exercises with negatives over 4 seconds as I love it. It fries you lower back hard in the hole on squats doing 5-6s negs though.

a Full ATG back squats 5*10

b leg extentions 3*12

c1 close stance RDL 4*10

c2 glute ham raise

d 20 rep leg press (seriously you dont know how hard with 4 sec negs..)


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MXD said:


> Every other session I do legs or a lower workout.
> 
> Training legs/lower makes all of you bigger.


same every other session is lower for me...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Once a week for me! I never skimp on training legs and push it every time. Workouts will vary depending on how I feel and who I am training with! I LOVE training legs!


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

If you want a big body you need something big enough to hold it - that's what I think.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Once a week,,which is why my budgie has more meat on it`s legs.... :lol: :whistling:

Going to do them more often


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

just done a direct leg session tonight, hate it


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

ive just started getting into legs latley, never used to train them AT ALL

By the way, does anyone else struggle to balance the bar on the bottom of your neck/traps when doing squats? or is it just me bieng a ***??


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

One of the trainers in the gym wanted to know why we are always training our legs lol.

I had great gains training legs three times a week when my shoulder was knackered.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I know some people hate training legs, but I actually quite like the feeling of being close to throwing up for an hour and a half after a heavy leg session... I get left alone to die quietly, sit on the sofa drinking my protein shake.

Perhaps I just enjoy being grumpy lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i train them every week....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

TH&S said:


> I had great gains training legs three times a week when my shoulder was knackered.


This would be because when you train the whole body,you're fueling the whole body's muscles whereas when training legs and resting other parts you'll benefit from that extra 'fuel' that would otherwise feed the shoulders etc.

I have done the same stuff.

I mostly do once a week....i cant recover enough for twice if working the whole body.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> This would be because when you train the whole body,you're fueling the whole body's muscles whereas when training legs and resting other parts you'll benefit from that extra 'fuel' that would otherwise feed the shoulders etc.
> 
> I have done the same stuff.
> 
> I mostly do once a week....i cant recover enough for twice if working the whole body.


Plus smashing legs = increase in natty test and GH = increase in intracellular volume and semi permanent pump.

I had to stop training them for a couple of weeks in order to get my tux on.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

TH&S said:


> I had to stop training them for a couple of weeks in order to get my tux on.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mine grow to the extent i cant fit in trousers without a waist of 4-6'' too big!!(yeah i like em tight! :thumb: ).

Thing i have found with them is my waist does become more erm...wider if i go completely wild although i haven't been wild since i fcuked me back up(5years ago) but i still hammer my legs if my back doesn't start to 'burn'.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Train them once a week - usually do squats, leg press, SLDL, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises and I sometimes add in lunges if I think they need more pain!

I do deadlifts on back day 

I probably don't train them hard enough though - I managed to drive home no problem today...


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

if only my arms grew like my legs... i train them once a week, not too intense just to maintain str and size


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Love training legs, hard and heavy every time. If i dont feel like it, i still turn up and just go through the motions on the 1st exercise untill im ready to go and then its bust my gut time. The only problem with this is it can make the session a bit longer.

This was the case this at 10am this morning actually. Turned up at the gym, couldnt bring myself round all morning, so had a caffeine kick, and done as above and eventually had a great workout, ( legs are still jelly now ) but took two hours from start ( playing with weights ) to finish which included calves and 4 sets of ab crunches too. :thumbup1:


----------



## tay0607 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yep train legs twice a week. Spent best part of 4 weeks not being able to train legs due to a back injury. So at the moment training sessions feel flamin hard. Its all good though love coming out of the gym with jelly legs.

Usually do Sqats, sldl, leg press, leg ext, and lunges(with weight).


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

have always trained instinctively with legs

i go ujp and down ladders every day, and play football twice a week.....so i cant hve screwed legs all the time

i trained them 5 sets of 20 rep squats on monday....then 5 sets 8 deads wed....i was supposed to train them again yesterday....but i got a game on sunday....so i will train them monday instead

all instinct for me


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

train legs and deadlift as a plifter once a week, love squats especially, train them in sets of 5 reps usually, or 3s, and love the feel of heavy weight,

im built for squatting, im not built for deadlift, hence why my squat is close to overtaking my dead


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

I've been training BILL STARR - GLENN PENDLAY 5x5 (loading phase) and 3x3 (Deload / Intensification) phase.

Into the 3rd week now of the 3x3 and things are great. Squatting twice a week (Mon & Fri or Sat), and deadlifting on a thursday.

My clothes are starting to get too tight for my thighs, thank god it's now summer and I am wearing shorts all the time.

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

id like to think i do,

currently twice a week doing

A) 10x3

Squats

Deads

Then calfs, generally 4x25

and B) 4x8-10

Front squats

Straight leg deads

calfs as above


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

3 days a week 220kg


----------



## delts (May 18, 2008)

sore subject for me.. a dodgy knee and a broken foot means no squats for me at the moment! just leg ext's & curls. But when injury free its once a week, used to HATE training legs with a passion, but with good progress over the years its now one of my favorites


----------

